# Mayors Cup- Can they handle all these teams?



## Darmah (Oct 26, 2020)

The Las Vegas Mayors Cup appears to have almost a 1,000 teams registered.  What resource do you think they will use to flight all these teams in each age group? Do they have the field capacity? What about the hotel options for the stay and play, will they drop your team if you do not book a hotel through them?  

teams applied


----------



## Soccer Cat (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow, and the registration deadline isn’t even until this Friday.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 27, 2020)

Californians are coming with money to burn. They could all care less since this might be their only opportunity at a cash grab this big for youth soccer. Expect smaller fields and shorten games and probably some sub par fields to make it happen.


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 27, 2020)

I doubt they can handle this. Arizona last week they had some teams at the wrong fields and addresses.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Californians are coming with money to burn. They could all care less since this might be their only opportunity at a cash grab this big for youth soccer. Expect smaller fields and shorten games and probably some sub par fields to make it happen.


Money to burn?  Yep.

Shorter games?  sure.   But tournaments have too many games in too few days anyway.  

Only shot?  Nope.  Plenty of teams don’t really have a good plan for winters.  I can easily imagine returning in 2021 if everyone enjoys the trip.


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Money to burn?  Yep.
> 
> Shorter games?  sure.   But tournaments have too many games in too few days anyway.
> 
> Only shot?  Nope.  Plenty of teams don’t really have a good plan for winters.  I can easily imagine returning in 2021 if everyone enjoys the trip.


Can't wait to have an 8am game and a 10:50pm game on Saturday!


----------



## dad4 (Oct 27, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Can't wait to have an 8am game and a 10:50pm game on Saturday!


I bet the organizers are more competent than that.

I can imagine 7AM and 3 PM.  Or 2 PM and 9 PM.   We’ll deal.  They may also be stuck rejecting some teams, or sending lower divisions really far away.


----------



## VegasParent (Oct 27, 2020)

Probably not all teams will get accepted. There are plenty of fields and hotels to accommodate a large tournament. If they use James Regional, Bettye Wilson, KZ, Heritage and the smaller complexes it will work but will be very spread out.


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I bet the organizers are more competent than that.
> 
> I can imagine 7AM and 3 PM.  Or 2 PM and 9 PM.   We’ll deal.  They may also be stuck rejecting some teams, or sending lower divisions really far away.


I was 97% sarcastic, 3% hopeful that will never happen.


----------



## northeastlafc (Oct 27, 2020)

Darmah said:


> The Las Vegas Mayors Cup appears to have almost a 1,000 teams registered.  What resource do you think they will use to flight all these teams in each age group? Do they have the field capacity? What about the hotel options for the stay and play, will they drop your team if you do not book a hotel through them?
> 
> teams applied


What happens if the parents pitch in and get an AirBnb instead? Is the team not accepted into the tournament anymore?


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 27, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> What happens if the parents pitch in and get an AirBnb instead? Is the team not accepted into the tournament anymore?


Teams that have registered are now receiving threatening emails about stay and play. Either get the rooms or your games will not be scheduled.


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 27, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> What happens if the parents pitch in and get an AirBnb instead? Is the team not accepted into the tournament anymore?


 No! you just have to do the buyout which is typically about 50 bucks per kid.
We looked into the  Airbnb thing and it is limited to the number of people at one residence (covid rule) 14 max even if it's 10K sq ft with 10 bedrooms.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 27, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Can't wait to have an 8am game and a 10:50pm game on Saturday!


8 am and and 9:00pm on Saturday.  With a 7:45 am semifnal on Sunday. And a 4pm final.


----------



## WillJohn (Oct 30, 2020)

1345 teams as of mid-day Oct 30th.   Forget the fields.  How are they going to get that many refs for that many games?


----------



## soccersc (Oct 30, 2020)

1345 team times about $1000 a team 

Not a bad weekend


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 30, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> 1345 teams as of mid-day Oct 30th.   Forget the fields.  How are they going to get that many refs for that many games?


Why you think they will accept every team that applied?
I would think this number of teams will be 500-600 when it's all said and done.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 30, 2020)

Applied != accepted

eg Rebels SC aren't going to be allowed to bring 3 U10 boys teams, sorry.


----------



## soccersc (Oct 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Why you think they will accept every team that applied?
> I would think this number of teams will be 500-600 when it's all said and done.


They have a LOT of brackets on their got soccer Home page. Maybe they wont accept them all, but they are going to try.
I guess it will depend on how many teams they put in each bracket


----------



## timbuck (Oct 30, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> 1345 teams as of mid-day Oct 30th.   Forget the fields.  How are they going to get that many refs for that many games?


Refs will be flown in from all over the country.  And they can get a free room and a vegas show if they sit through a timeshare presentation.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 30, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> 1345 teams as of mid-day Oct 30th.   Forget the fields.  How are they going to get that many refs for that many games?


You ask the applying clubs if they know any refs willing to come.

If you're smart, you ask that question before you tell anyone that they are accepted.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You ask the applying clubs if they know any refs willing to come.
> 
> If you're smart, you ask that question before you tell anyone that they are accepted.


who needs refs? just let kids play!


----------



## Dirtnap (Nov 2, 2020)

approaching 1450 teams now


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 2, 2020)

Dirtnap said:


> approaching 1450 teams now


Very impressive if they can pull this off.  Are these numbers approaching CalSouth State Cup?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 2, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Very impressive if they can pull this off.  Are these numbers approaching CalSouth State Cup?


Even Cal South couldn't pull this off in one weekend


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 2, 2020)

soccersc said:


> 1345 team times about $1000 a team
> 
> Not a bad weekend


Just picturing the mass spread of covid with 4 port-a-pottys to support the entire tournament


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 2, 2020)

It is really a testament to how bad are youth want to get out there and play the sport they love to play. I hope it's a great tournament with lots of close competitive games and safe fun for all those involved.


----------



## DodgerBlue1988 (Nov 2, 2020)

Does Applied Teams = Accepted Teams ?


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> *It is really a testament to how bad are youth want to get out there and play the sport they love to play.* I hope it's a great tournament with lots of close competitive games and safe fun for all those involved.


It truly is.  Let's also not leave dad out and his love to see his goat play the game she so loves to play.  I had no idea how much it meant to the both of us to be honest.  I took the game for granted and I will never do that again


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 2, 2020)

DodgerBlue1988 said:


> Does Applied Teams = Accepted Teams ?


No. Not every team will get accepted. The most teams to get accepted in a tournament in Las Vegas was 801 for the Players Showcase this past March (that got canceled). And that showcase had games starting early Friday morning. Also it was a showcase format from I believe u15 and up so 4 game guarantee. The USYS National League bracket only plays 3 games. The rules for this tournament states 30 minute games for u11 and up, 20 minutes u10 and below and they are using 53 fields.


----------



## jimlewis (Nov 2, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> No. Not every team will get accepted. The most teams to get accepted in a tournament in Las Vegas was 801 for the Players Showcase this past March (that got canceled). And that showcase had games starting early Friday morning. Also it was a showcase format from I believe u15 and up so 4 game guarantee. The USYS National League bracket only plays 3 games. The rules for this tournament states 30 minute games for u11 and up, 20 minutes u10 and below and they are using 53 fields.


those are half times, on the site they say 30 x2 and 20 x2..


----------



## NorCalDad (Nov 2, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> No. Not every team will get accepted. The most teams to get accepted in a tournament in Las Vegas was 801 for the Players Showcase this past March (that got canceled). And that showcase had games starting early Friday morning. Also it was a showcase format from I believe u15 and up so 4 game guarantee. The USYS National League bracket only plays 3 games. The rules for this tournament states 30 minute games for u11 and up, 20 minutes u10 and below and they are using 53 fields.


Wow, so u10 teams could see 3 x 20minute games?  I hadn't even computed that.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 2, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> those are half times, on the site they say 30 x2 and 20 x2..


That's what I meant, 30 minute halfs. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 2, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Wow, so u10 teams could see 3 x 20minute games?  I hadn't even computed that.


No I meant 20 minute halfs. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## jimlewis (Nov 2, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> No I meant 20 minute halfs. Sorry for the confusion


Im going to make a loose assumption and guess you are in Vegas.  How has the first week or so of games gone?  what are the spectator rules like?  If you're not in Vegas, disregard..


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 2, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Im going to make a loose assumption and guess you are in Vegas.  How has the first week or so of games gone?  what are the spectator rules like?  If you're not in Vegas, disregard..


I am in Vegas but my kid has not played yet. Our first games are this weekend in Arizona. There were ECNL boys games this past weekend and ECNL girls games the previous weekend but I do not know how they went or if they were official games or friendlies.


----------



## Spfister (Nov 2, 2020)

Accepted teams list is out. About 830 teams accepted. Remaining 700 or so not accepted or waitlisted.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 2, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Accepted teams list is out. About 830 teams accepted. Remaining 700 or so not accepted or waitlisted.


Link?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 2, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Link?







__





						GotSport
					





					lvmayorscup.com


----------



## Soccermom18 (Nov 2, 2020)

How come some teams were not accepted?  Just curious how they determine that.


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 2, 2020)

My son's team had some games scheduled in LV on Nov 14th weekend. The coach canceled them over the weekend because he was told only players with NV cards can play.

I'm not sure how true that is, as I think these were private scrimmages and not a tournament. I still see teams on that list from outside of NV, so perhaps for that, they are easing up.


----------



## Spfister (Nov 2, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Link?







__





						Team List
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Spfister (Nov 2, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Link?







__





						Team List
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Moo (Nov 3, 2020)

Word is they are putting a second weekend on the calendar for teams not accepted into the weekend of the 5/6.


----------



## jpmorris123 (Nov 3, 2020)

Moo said:


> Word is they are putting a second weekend on the calendar for teams not accepted into the weekend of the 5/6.


Yes they did.  Accepting commitments from the 600+ teams that were waitlisted for the first weekend.  So far 125 teams have committed for the second weekend (Dec 12-13).  Almost all are from SoCal and NorCal, and in some age groups, they include a number of highly ranked teams.  Here's the list so far:  LV Mayor's Cup - Overflow Weekend


----------



## Soccer Cat (Nov 3, 2020)

Soccermom18 said:


> How come some teams were not accepted?  Just curious how they determine that.


We are wondering the same thing...


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 3, 2020)

Soccer Cat said:


> We are wondering the same thing...


I know for a fact that if you played at Mayors Cup before, your club teams were all accepted. I assume ranking of the team matters as well.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I know for a fact that if you played at Mayors Cup before, your club teams were all accepted. I assume ranking of the team matters as well.


Backtrack. Teams that have played Mayors Cup before were admitted automatically.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 5, 2020)

interesting rule.....

*Mandatory Testing and Screening*
Every coach, manager, or other adult members of the team bench must have a current COVID-19 test before they will be allowed to participate in the Las Vegas Mayor’s Cup.  It is recommended that players be tested, but this is not required.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> interesting rule.....
> 
> *Mandatory Testing and Screening*
> Every coach, manager, or other adult members of the team bench must have a current COVID-19 test before they will be allowed to participate in the Las Vegas Mayor’s Cup.  It is recommended that players be tested, but this is not required.


So most of the people there will not be tested.  Got it.


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> So most of the people there will not be tested.  Got it.


Smartest one at the forum Espola.  I love you man and I'm super sorry for taking you for granted.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> So most of the people there will not be tested.  Got it.


Nothing keeps you from getting a test for the player.  You'll be at the testing site anyway.  Might as well test the kid, too.


----------

